# Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

voriges Jahr ist mein Teich umgezogen und zwar aus dem Wald vor die Terasse im Garten. 

Dadurch ergeben sich für mich schöne Abstufungen im Boden und deswegen habe ich mir das Mörtelkistenprinzip ersonnen.

Ersteinmal zur Funktionsweise des Ganzen:

meine Kapillarsperre endet im niedrigsten Teil in einem Überlauf in eine Regentonne. Aus meiner Sicht recht gut, weil ich Dadurch recht großflächig die Teichoberfläche "absauge" ich denke mal auf eine Länge von 2- 2,5 m läuft das Wasser über. 

Nun läuft das Wasser durch 2 Siebe, 1 Pflanzkorb und 1 Gaschenetz.

Unten wird das Wasser nun von der Pumpe erwartet und hoch zur 1. Mörtelkiste gepumpt.

Die läuft dann über, füllt die nächte Mörtelkiste, dann die nächste und so weiter, das ganze 6 mal.

Der Teich läuf über und der Kreislauf beginnt erneut.

Mein Teich bekommt auch frisches Regenwasser, weil ja auch die Bakterien auch was zu tun brauchen.

Nein Überlegung ist, in allen Teichbüchern steht immer "wenn es Probleme gibt tauschen Sie das Wasser aus". Als der Teich im Wald war hatte ich Probleme und von daher weiß ich, dass es (aus meiner Sicht) nicht schadet wenn man immer ein wenig austauscht. So hat der Teich übers Jahr vieleicht 1 Wasserwechsel ohne mein zutun mitgemacht.

Nun mein eigentliches Anliegen an das Forum:

Ich habe mal Skizziert, wie ich das Mörtelkistenprinzip umgesetzt habe und wollte mal wissen was es für Kritik an dem System gibt (wass man verbessern kann). Die Kisten sind alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip befüllt, aber vieleicht kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen wie ich die einzelnen Kisten besser oder anders befüllen kann.  

Danke schon mal Grüße

Gartenteichumbauer

Die Skizzen:


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ist den keiner hier der seinen Filter auf so einfache Weise zusammenfrickelt? 

Mein Teich funktioniert grundsätzlich, ich sehe die Wurzeln der Sehrosen in 1,50 Tiefe, aber will eigentlich mein System komplettieren (verbessern), bevor ich die Terasse mache. (Drum brauch ich Euch...)

Ich bin grundsätzlich für einfache Lösungen, die auch schick aussehen müssen. So integriert sich die Mörteltonne wunderbar in den Bachlauf und ist damit eine wunderbare Kombination aus Bachlauf mit Filter. Den Pflanzen darin habe ich die Aufgabe zum filtern gegeben und um die Bakterien muss ich mich noch kümmern. 

Hier im Forum ist mir aufgefellen, dass warscheinlich alle versuchen badewannenwasserqualität im Teich unter Einsatz aller Mittel hinzubekommen. 

Mein Anspruch ist eher gut integriert in den Garten, energieefizient und preiswert ein optimum zu erreichen. Und ja klar ich habe auch schon eine Alge im Teich gesehen und die darf da auch bleiben. Warum nicht, es ist ja nur ein Teich.

Grüße 

Gartenteichumbauer


----------



## pepe256 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo,

ich bin neu und kann dir keine besonderen Hinweise geben. Aber mich treibt ein ähnliches Modell rum. Ich habe meine Werkstatt ca. 20 qm Dachfläche in der Nähe und möchte das Regenwasser über einen 3 stufigen Filter (am liebsten mit Pflanzen) filtern wie du. Was machst du eigentlich im Winter damit. Frieren die Mörtelbehälter zu und dann ? Wie hast du das Problem gelöst von Regengüssen die dir förmlich alles wegspülen. (Ich will da eine Regentonne dazwischenschalten die das abpuffert.(Ob das geht weiss ich nicht.) Eigentlich will ich vorallem das Oberflächenwasser "abfischen" hab aber nich nicht den richtigen Skimmer gefunden. Achso ; Mein Teisch ist ohne Fische, hat ca. 7000-8 000 Liter und am tiefsten ca 90 cm. Vielleicht können wir noch ein paar Ideen austauschen.

Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Peter,

Also, ich lasse das Wasser überquackern (Ist ja nicht viel und auch noch nicht passiert (denke ich). Ich habe die Regentonne und Mörtelkisten auf Kies gebaut, den brauchst Du sowieso um die Kisten rum, damit keine Erde eingespült wird.

Das Problem mit dem Skimmer habe ich mit einem Überlauf aus dem Teich in eine Regentonne gelöst, die auch mit Kies umgeben ist. Und eigentlich läuft nur diese Regentonne bei starkem Regen über. Die Regentonne darf das, Sie liegt mitten im Garten und da ist Wasser ja nicht verkerrt. 

Die Tonnen haben den letzten Winter überlebt und wie lange das gut geht weiß ich nicht. Wenn bei mir ne Mörtelkiste kaputt gehen sollte würde ich einfach für 5 Euro ne neue kaufen... 

Ich werde mal Fotos machen, ich finde dass es einfach zu basteln ist, für meine Bedürfnisse ausreichend funktioniert (kein Trinkwasser) und Schick aussieht, wenn dann mal alles fertig ist... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

... ich nochmal. Beim fahren ist ,mir noch was eingefallen.

Regenwasser ist wohl nicht gut für den Teich, weil zu viele Nährstoffe, saurer Regen und so weiter.

Bei 20 qm Fläche führst Du bei einem richtigen Regenguß 20 x was weiß ich 10l Regenwasser zu, also 200  Liter. Ich denke beim nächsten Sonnenschein ist der Teich komplett grün. 

Ich ignoriere das Problem, da ich A denke das der Teich groß genug ist um das zu vergnußen und B weil die ganzen Mörteltonnen ersteinmal das ganze Regenwasser aufnehmen, von den Pflanzen bearbeitet wird und erst dann in den Teich kommt.

Deine Variante (Ich will da eine Regentonne dazwischenschalten die das abpuffert) würde ich wohl auf jeden Fall so machen und Du kannst dann kontrolliert das abgestandene Regenwasser dem Teich zuführen.

Ursprünglich wollte ich meinen Teich komplett ohne Technik lassen, aber da hatte ich zu wenig Pflanzen. Ich denke wie auch viele hier im Teichforum Pflanze sind das einzig wahre Filtersystem. Ich stecke immer alles in den Teich, was ich an Pflanzen bekommen kann und irgendwann soll der "Pfanzenfilter" nur noch Dekozwecken bzw. zum ausfiltern des Gröbsten dienen. 

Ganz ursprünglich wollte ich das Wasser aus der Überlaufregentonne zu Gießen nehmen. Es ist ja mit Nährstoffen angereichert und somit eigentlich ideal für den Garten, das ist aber nicht so wirklich gut, weil die immer wieder Frischwasser im Teich brauchst und damit kommen die Algen. Und außerdem habe ich einige verschiedene Sprenger bis zur totalen Verstopfung getestet und entsorgt. Also nix gut.

Grüße nochmal

Thomas


----------



## schrope (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo!

Im Prinzip ist dein Filter eben ein Pflanzenfilter mit mehreren Mörtelkübeln.
Das einzige Problem was ich bei dir sehe ist, das sich durch die fehlende feine Vorabschheidung der Pflanzenfilter recht schnell zusetzten wird.

Normalerweise schaut man, dass in den Pflanzenfilter ein Mechanisch gereinigtes Wasser kommt, d.h. entweder duch ein 200µm Sieb oder noch besser ein Trommelfilter welcher eine noch feinere Maschenweite zulässt (~50µm).
Deine Gaschenetze sind dafür zu grob!



			
				Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier im Forum ist mir aufgefellen, dass warscheinlich alle versuchen badewannenwasserqualität im Teich unter Einsatz aller Mittel hinzubekommen.


Falsch! Das kommt in erster Linie auf den Teich an.
Koi-Teiche brauchen beste Wasserqualität da die Koi sonst krank werden und bei Koiteichen keine Pflanzen vorhanden sind.
Bei einem naturnahen Teich überlässt man die Wasserqualität nur den Pflanzen, was auch wunderbar funktioniert, jedoch ohne Fischbesatz.
Meist ist es aber ein bepflanzter Teich mit Fischbesatz und da muss man dan Kompromisse schließen zw. Bepflanzung und Technik. 



			
				Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Anspruch ist eher gut integriert in den Garten, energieefizient und preiswert ein optimum zu erreichen. Und ja klar ich habe auch schon eine Alge im Teich gesehen und die darf da auch bleiben. Warum nicht, es ist ja nur ein Teich.


Genau das streben die meisten an, wobei zur guten Integration in das Umfeld auch noch die schnelle und einfache Reinigung eine sehr große Rolle spiel!
Dein Gaschenetz-Filter ist zwar einfach zu reinigen, aber was wenn deine Pflanzenfilter zu sind? Dann kannste jeden Mörtelkübel ausgraben und neu befüllen.
Ausserdem hat nicht jeder den Platz für einen so langen, ich nenn das jetzt  mal Mörtelkübel-Bachlauf.
Denn ein Siebfilter und eine Regentonne mit Helix oder dergleichen braucht viel weniger Platz und ist auch leichter zu reinigen. 
Natürlich ist der auch etwas teurer.

Du siehst also, jeder muss den besten Filter für sich und seine Gegebenheiten finden. 
Ich würde deinen Mörtelkübel-Bachlauf so lassen, er funktioniert doch, nur überlege dir eine feinere Vorabscheidung, was auch nicht wirklich teuer ist.

Noch was: Bitte stell doch mal Fotos ein, die deinen gesamten Teich zeigen inkl. dem Filter. Vielleicht kann man dann noch besser erkennen wo Verbesserungspotenzial enthalten ist. 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Peter2,

Mit dem Vorabscheider hast Du sicher Recht, das muß ich noch verbessern.

Aber geschickt wie ich bin, habe ich ja Mörteleimer mit Henkel in den Mörtelkisten und die muß ich zum Reinigen ausgraben, den Rest dann sicher auch irgendwann mal...

Ja, mit den Kois hast Du natürlich Recht, drum wollte ich von vornheren keine haben, weil mir der Anspruch an die Wasserqualität zu hoch ist. 

Ich mache mal ein paar Fotos, ist aber im Moment gerade Baustelle, weil meine Frau mir den Miniteich im Hof zur Pflanzenfiltererweiterung freigegeben hat...  
Das ewige Projekt Teich... 

Der Bachlauf ist schon ganz schön lang und kostet dadurch auch entsprechend mehr Energie. Hätte ich nicht soviel Platz hätte ich die Dinger irgendwie als Pyramide aufgestellt. 

Also, jeder soll filtern wie er denkt und ich weiß auch, dass mein Filter von einem Profisystem meilenweit entfernt ist. Der Mörtelkistenfilter ist auf keinen Fall vollkommen. Die Filterung läuft nur in Schüben und ist von einer Komplettfilterung des Wassers in einer Stunde einige Tage entfernt. 
Die Pumpe läuft bei mir zum Beispiel nur früh und Abends an. Das heißt das Wasser ist erst nach ca. 2 Tagen einmal komplett durchgelaufen. 

Unterm Strich nicht das perfekte System, aber funtzt für mich.

Fotos kommen und für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen (Drum bin ich ja hier). 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

So, hier nun ein paar Bilder.
Leider war die Batterie alle und hat für Detailaufnahmen nicht mehr gereicht. Wenn Ihr wollt mache ich diese auch noch.

Bild1: der Teich
Bild2 der Überlauf, muß verbessert werden.
Bild3 Der Bachlauf (mit Baustelle, wird alles Terasse).
Bild4 Nochmal Bachlauf
Bild5 3 Mörtelkisten
Bild6 Nochmal Mörtelkisten
Batterie alle.


Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Cleud (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Thomas!

Schicke Fotos 

Sehe ich das in Bild 5 richtig, dass Du das "Flußbett" mit Bauschaum vrgeformt hast,
und dann als Oberfläche Kiesel draufgetan hast?

Wir wollen auch demnächst nen Bachlauf anlegen und suchen noch ein paar Anregungen...

LG
Claudi


----------



## schrope (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Thomas!

Danke für die Bilder.
Dein Teich sieht eigentlich sehr schön aus, nur was ich dir unbendingt empfehlen möchte ist die Folie am Rand mit Kunstrasen oder Ufermatte zu verkleiden und mit Pflanzen verwachsen lassen.
Sieht erstens viel schöner aus als blanke Folie und ausserdem muss man die Folie unbedingt vor UV Strahlung schützen!
Siehe z.B. mal hier: http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/naturagart-ufermatte.html

Was mir noch abgeht ist eine Detailaufnahme vom Überlauf.
Sprich dort wo das Wasser über das Ufer tritt und in die Regentonne fließt.
Weiters noch vom Innenleben der Tonne.

Die Mörtelkübel sind schön integriert nur der Bauschaum ist .
Da wäre wieder eine bewachsene Ufermatte oder Kunstrasen die bessere Wahl!

Nachdem du so wie es aussieht klares Wasser hast würde ich sagen 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt, mein Frikelprojekt.

Der Bauschaum:

Der Bauschaum dient lediglich dazu Steine festzuleben. Er hat sonst keine Funktion. Ganz wichtig, der ist nicht dicht.

Mit einer Matte statt Bauschaum, weiß ich nicht, ich hatte das überlegt, nur die Kapilarkräfte, die könnten das Wasser rausziehen.

Der Bauschaum sieht auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als es ist.

Der Teichrand:

Ja, das wird noch.

Danke und Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Der Filter scheint wirklich gut zu funktionieren. 

Ich habe heute mal in Teststeifen investiert und dachte, vielleich sieht das Wasser gut aus aber die Wasserwerte stimmen nicht, aber Pustekuchen, ich denke laut Packungsbeilage sind die ideal.

Ich schreib die mal von der Packung ab:

Also:
NO3: ca 5 mg/l
NO2: 0,3 mg/l (geschätzt, ist mehr weiß als rosa)
GH: >10 d < 16 d
KH: 3 d etwas weniger, wenn ich die Farben richtig deute (nich so gut denke ich??)
pH: 6,8 

Damit denke ich der Filter funktioniert tadellos und spottbillig und wenn ich mit dem Feinschliff durch bin sieht er auch noch richtig schick aus.

Ich schreibe mal die Kosten zusammen:

6 Mörtelkisten a 5,00 Euro -> 30,00 Euro
6 Mörteleimer  a 0,89 Euro -> 5,34 Euro
8 Pflanzkörbe  a 1,00 Euro -> 8,00 Euro
Kies                               -> 4 Euro in die Kaffeekasse des Kieswerks
Pflanzen         gefunden
Pumpe                            -> 60 Euro
Regentonne                     -> 10 Euro
Macht 117,34. Dafür würde ich bei der Teichgröße nichteinmal eine Pumpe bekommen. 

Bauschaum vergessen: + 2,00 Euro

Die Stromkosten:
ca. 40 Euro im Jahr also 3,33 Euro je Monat. Die Pumpe läuft nur früh und Abends und in Zyklen. (400 Watt, ganz schön fett..., wenn ich nur ein Modell mit 100 Watt und ähnlicher Pumpleistung finden würde... dann wären es 0,83 Euro je Monat...)

Wasserkosten:
Das ganze braucht immer wieder frisches Wasser, da der Wasserspiegel sinkt geschätzt 20 - 40 Liter alle 2 Tage. 
Beim mir fällt das Wasser vom Brunnen beim sprengen ab, somit keinerlei Kosten. (Die Pumpe läuft und sprengt und gibt etwas Wasser in den Bachlauf) Wenn der Teich nicht wäre würden wir trotzdem sprengen, also Kosten 0.

Billiger gehts doch gar nicht. 

Was gibts noch zu tun:

Den Vorabscheider in der Regentonne verbessern, da ist mir Schrope oder wer auch immer einen Abscheider in einer Regentonne hat sicher behilflich.
Da habe ich noch keine Idee, wie ich den in die Tonne bekomme (wegen der Fläche).

Den Überlauf richtig glatt und in die Waage ziehen, damit sich die "normale" Ablauffläche nochmal deutlich erhöht. 
So ein breiter Ablauf zieht wirklich die ganze Oberfläche aus dem Teich, deswegen muß der nicht tief sondern möglichst breit sein.

Und dann kann ich endlich die Terasse bauen. 

Ich bin schon ein wenig stolz drauf, zumal der Wassertest richtig gut war (denke ich). Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich mir die ganzen genialen Filterlösungen angesehen habe und bei mir dachte, "Du und die Mörteltonnen" dass kann doch nicht hinhauen, wenn alle anderen erheblich mehr Aufwand betreiben. Ich denke mal der Wassertest zeigts -> Bin stolz... (Es ist kein KOI Teich!!!)

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Theo (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Moin Thomas.

Dieser Thread ist schon etwas älter aber für mich doch sehr interressant, da ich an meinem "Neuen" Teich einen Pflanzenfilter oder ähnliches anfügen möchte.
Auf dem angehängten Bild ist auf der linken Seite die Folie zu erahnen mit der ich den Pflanzteich/Graben machen wollte. Dein Prinzip gefällt mir deshalb, weil ich dann auch gleich noch eine Art Bachlauf habe. Zumindestens was die Höhe angeht.
Meine Frage zu deinen Kisten ist: Was für Kies hast du werwendet? welche Körnung?
Auf der Zeichnung steht grob; fein und feinerer. 
Ich habe 0-4, 4-8 und 16-30mm. 0-4mm ist doch bestimmt zu fein und wird sich zusetzen?
Es währe schön wenn du mir da ein paar Tips geben würdest.
LG Theo


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Theo,

mit den Mörtelkisten geht ganz gut, aber heute würde ich es mit mit Teichfolie genau so modelieren und das Prinzip beibehalten. 
Der Kies ist aus der Kiesgrube und da ich mir die Körnung nicht gemerkt habe weiß ich es nicht. Bei uns gibt es 3 Sorten Kies nach dem Sand und die habe ich genommen. 
Als Filter vor dem Pflanzenfilter sind Strumpfhosen angebracht, so dass sich nix gröberes in den Filter kommt. Was von den Bäumen kommt sammlt sich oben auf den Kies, da es keine große Sichtbare Wasserfläche gibt.

Wenn es Deine Folie Hergibt, modelier es mit Folie.

Ist ne recht simple und einfache Geschichte und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Gereinigt habe ich noch nie, werde ich aber vieleicht nächstes Jahr mal tun. Bin ja gespannt, wie es in den Kisten aussieht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Theo (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Moin Thomas.
Ich denke, jetzt habe ich dein Tuppen-Prinzip verstanden. Danke dir für die Infos.
Die Folie am linken Rand ist ca1,20-1,50 breit und ~5,00m lang und ich wollte damit einen Pflanzengraben bauen. Der hätte dann aber nicht die Abstufung wie mit deinen Tuppen und entsprechend weniger Durchlüftung.
Wie würdest du es denn machen mit Folie?
Ich möchte dieses mal nicht wieder so viele Fehler machen und lese mich deshalb auch kreuz und quer durch dieses Forum und bin für jeden Rat dankbar


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Theo,

ich würde es so machen:
 

oder so:
 

das Problem bei mir sind die Überläufe nicht Ordentlich funktionieren. heißt ich habe Wasserverlußt, wenn es zuviel wird, was da durchgepumpt wird.

Wenn die Sperren oder mörtelkisten über dem Wasserstand stehen ist da nicht schlimm, da dDu das mit Kieß zuschütten kannst und dann sin se wech.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Theo (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Moin Thomas.
Ich danke dir für deine Mühe. 
Ich kann leider nicht so gut mit Zeichenprogramme umgehen und kann von daher nicht bebildern wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Ich dachte so: Die Folie als Pflanzengraben legen (ca 30cm tief) Ganz rechts am Zaun eine Tonne wo das Regenwasser reinläuft. Am Zulauf, innen, ein Eimer mit vielen Löchern und Strumpfhose. dann Überlauf in dein Tuppensystem das in diesem Pflanzgraben mittig steht. Wenn Wasser aus den Tuppen überschwappt, läuft es in den Pflanzgraben...macht allso nichts. Naja und dann die Tuppen runter bis der letzte das Wasser wieder in den Teich gibt. Rund um dein Filterprinzip hätte ich dann ein Pflanzengraben der über Ufermatte mit Wasser versorgt wird und darin dein Filter. Das müßte doch gehen und die Tuppen verkleide ich mit Feldsteine


----------



## Annett (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Theo.

Mach doch eine Handskizze und von dieser ein Foto.


----------



## Theo (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Moin Annett.
Ich will euch Weibsbilder jetzt nicht über den grünen klee loben aber manchmal seid ihr echt Spitze.
Warum komm ich auf so was nicht??? Na gut, war Rethorisch.
Ich werd mich mal versuchen. Danke an dich und lieben Gruß

Tante Edith sagt: 





> ich hoffe du verstehst Spaß!


Tante Edith schreibt weiter: 





> Auf dem Foto ist die Folie zu sehen, mit der ich den Pflanzgraben machen möchte. und dort mit hinein möchte ich den Filter nach Thomas sein Prinzip bauen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Theo,

da hatte die Annett ja ein gute Idee...

Im übrigen will ich den Filter genau so anlegen wie Du und zwar auf Höhe Teich und als Ufergraben umlaufend. Wobei der Bachlauf bleibt.

Die Tonne ganz vorne brauchst Du eigentlich nicht. Da sammelt sich Wasser ohne jegliche Aufbereitungsfunktion.  Also kannst Du's weglassen und gleich mit den Mörtelkisten loslegen.  (Sieht außerdem blöd aus)

Du verschenkst viel Fläche, wenn Du die Mörtelkisten nur in die Mitte setzt. Drum würde ich evtl. die Mörtelkisten weglassen und mit Trennelementen arbeiten. Wie in der 1. Skizze. 

Ich habe bei mir ein Gefälle, weshalb das ganz gut passt mit den Kisten, Du müstest einen Berg in Deinen Ufergraben bauen, damit Du ein Gefälle erreichst.

Ob die Trennelemente 100 % dicht sind ist sicher nicht so entscheidend. Wichtig ist der Effekt, dass Du mehrere Staustufen anlegst und das Wasser immer wieder von unten einleitest. So erreichst Du das  erst das aufbereitete Wasser in den Teich kommt und das Frischwasser sich ersteinmal in dem Ufergraben sammelt. 

Selbst das Wasser was per Kapilarwirkung in den Ufergraben gelangt kann den vorgeschriebenen Weg durch den Filter gehen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Moin Theo.


Theo schrieb:


> Moin Annett.
> Ich will euch Weibsbilder jetzt nicht über den grünen klee loben aber manchmal seid ihr echt Spitze.
> Warum komm ich auf so was nicht???


 Klar verstehe ich Spaß.

Ich stand selbst schon oft genug vor diesem Problem - manchmal ist auch einfach kein PC zur Hand, wenn man Zeit zum Tüfteln hat. Ansonsten komme ich mittlerweile auch gut mit einem Malprogramm, wie z.B. Paint.net (kostenlos) zurecht. 
Einfach rumprobieren... das wird.


----------



## Theo (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Moin Annett.

Ich habe mir das Programm runtergeladen und werde mich mal daran versuchen.
Bei Windoof Paint finde ich die Sprühflasche sehr schön weil man damit die Flächen gut bearbeiten kann. Sowas fehlt bei meinem CorelDraw x5, oder ich finde es nicht. Bin halt kein PC spezi.
Na gut ist ja auch nicht so wichtig und meine Vorstellung wie ich den Tuppen-Filter in den Pflanzenbereich integriere steht schon so ziemlich fest.
Nun kommt erst einmal der Winter und damit viel Zeit um hier weiter nützliche Tips zu lesen und weitere Pläne zu schmieden.


----------



## buddler (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

moin!
mich würde mal interessieren wie du die überläufe der mörtelkisten gestaltet hast.hast du nur überläufe reingesägt,oder sind da verbindungen eingebaut???
ich leite auch seit kurzem regenwasser in den teich.das prinzip mit den mörtelkisten hatte ich auch schon im sinn.wenn das im frühjahr bepflanzt wird ,ist das bestimmt einwandtfreies wasser für den teich.
gruß jörg


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Buddler,

die Überläufe habe ich mit der Heißluftpistole reingepreßt. Ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen, das es eine gelungene Konstruktion ist. 
Eigentlich wollte ich schon immer mal einen halbierten Rohrflansch anbringen. Aber wie es mit vielen Vorsätzen ist, solange es funzt und kein akkuter Bedarf besteht läßt man das so. 

Die Mörtelkisten sollten alle leicht schräg stehen, damit das Wasser wirklich vorn abläuft. 

Ich habe die Kisten eingegraben und dadurch haben die Stabilität. 

Wenn Du Eine Kiste alleine hinstellst und füllst, biegen sich die Langen Seiten nach außen und der Ablauf ist dann links und rechts. 

Wenn das geht ist die Ecke ein schöner stabiler Überlauf. Dann mußt Du ein kleines Zickzack legen, brauchst Dich dafür nicht um den Überlauf kümmern. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## buddler (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

moin!
danke für die antwort.
der winter ist ja noch lang,da wird mir bestimmt noch was zur lösung einfallen.
regentonnenverbinder würden auch funktionieren.allerdings sind die teile in 2" mit ca.20euro nicht gerade billig.
gibts da auch billigere verbindungen???
mal im baumarkt schnüffeln.
gruß jörg


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Hallo Jörg,

aus meiner sicht sollten es schon Überläufe sein. Wenn Du ein Rohr sagen wir mal in der Mitte anbringst ist ja die Kiste immer zur Hälfte leer.

Wegen der Preisgeschichte war ich auch schon unterwegs.  
Mein Ergebnis:

Es gibt billisch Blumentöpfe aus dem Material wie die Mörtelkiste. Diese haben oben eine relativ breite Krempe. Die Blumentöpfe will ich eigentlich vierteln und dann mit einem Dichtgummi an der Krempe anschrauben. Da ich alles mit Kies zugeschüttet habe ist es eigentlich egal, wie das Ganze aussieht. 

Überleg mal, ob Du es mit Teichfolie formen kannst. Du mußt halt immer wieder Stufen ausformen und der Eimer oder eine Sperre sind sehr wichtig um das Wasser unten inzuleiten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## buddler (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

na das ist doch schon mal ne besser lösung.und......vor allen dingen billiger.
folie wollte ich an dieser stelle eigendlich nicht verlegen.4 kübel dürften auch so ihre optimale filterung entwickeln.das sind immerhin ca.360 liter.na sagen wir mal eher 300 liter.
__ schilf rein und dann kann das wasser fließen.
danke für den tip.
gruß jörg


----------



## Theo (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Moin Thomas.
Ich habe vor die Übergänge von Kiste zu Kiste mit hilfe von Kappleisten zu machen.
Dazu schneide ich einen 15cm langen Schlitz in die Seite und setze besagte Leiste ein.
Das müßte den Übergang ohne Probleme lösen.
Die Leiste sieht so aus: http://www.blechshop24.com/image.php?id=1058400


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

moin!
da mußt du aber schon millimetergenau arbeiten.sonst wird dir wohl das wasser daneben laufen.
oder man müßte gummidichtungen einklemmen.
kleben funktioniert auf pe nicht.
gruß jörg


----------



## Theo (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das Mörtelkistenprinzip ?*

Moin Jörg.
Ich hatte erst vor V2A zu nehmen aber Alu läßt sich viel besser anpassen.
Die Bleche kante ich an den Seiten etwas an, so das sich eine Mulde ergibt.
Deine Idee mit den Gummidichtungen ist gut und da jetzt ja die Bastelzeit anfängt wird der Winter bestimmt nicht langweilig.


----------

